# Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg?



## Saidman (Oct 28, 2004)

Can I use a bluetooth compatible cell phone in my 2004 Touareg or does it require special kits or something?
Thanks for any info, Mark


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (Saidman)*

Requires a bluetooth car kit and a wire set I offer to connect the bluetooth kit to the radio. Check the FAQs. There is alot of info about Bluetooth car kits and other cell phone kits there.


----------



## Saidman (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (spockcat)*

Thanks for the info...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (Saidman)*

Please remember that bluetooth has also been known to keep keyless access from working.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (aircooled)*

So, when the Touareg is off and the Bluetooth connection is not active (like when you're using keyless access and trying to get into the car) the keyless access doesn't work??? How is this so?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (fauvaydoc)*

It was mentioned in a post that bluetooth interferes with the keyless access system. I assume what was meant by that is that if you have a bluetooth phone in your pocket or on your person, it is sending a signal and that signal interferes with the signal sent by the keyless access keyfob. I believe it was DenverBill that mentioned it in a Colorado thread. Search function doesn't seem to be working properly on recent topics.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (spockcat)*

If you have an active bluetooth connection from your phone on your person, then it might interfere with the unlocking/locking of the vehicle. We had someone on our Colorado cruise that has been having problems with his KESSY system, and it was not working we we tested it. Removing the bluetooth phone from the area or turning off the bluetooth function allowed it to work. I haven't had any the ability to test further, since I don't have keyless on my vehicle. This is more than an FYI than a warning.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_If you have an active bluetooth connection from your phone on your person, then it might interfere with the unlocking/locking of the vehicle. We had someone on our Colorado cruise that has been having problems with his KESSY system, and it was not working we we tested it. Removing the bluetooth phone from the area or turning off the bluetooth function allowed it to work. I haven't had any the ability to test further, since I don't have keyless on my vehicle. This is more than an FYI than a warning.

the battery in my keyfob is getting weak. if i have a cell phone on me, keyless entry does not work.
so, it is not the exclusive bluetooth "feature": cell phones interfere with KESSY big time.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (****us)*

It might be worth collecting the metrics of which cell phone and carrier? if you know the broadcast frequency, post that too.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (aircooled)*

motorolla v400. cingular gsm. i'll have to find out, which frequency is used in my area.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_motorolla v400. cingular gsm. i'll have to find out, which frequency is used in my area. 

Indiana? I think is it listed HERE.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Indiana? I think is it listed HERE. 









anyways, moto v400 uses "american" gsm. supposedly, the kessy was tested against the european gsm...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (****us)*

Bluetooth has nothing to do with the frequency the phone operates on. Bluetooth communicates on a frequency of 2.45 gigahertz. GSM operates on 850, 900, 1800, and/or 1900 MHz.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Bluetooth has nothing to do with the frequency the phone operates on. Bluetooth communicates on a frequency of 2.45 gigahertz. GSM operates on 850, 900, 1800, and/or 1900 MHz.

i do not understand how this statement relates to the rest of the thread. who said that gsm frequency band has anything to do with bluetooth? aren't we discussing how both of these transmission in the GHz range interfere with kessy?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_i do not understand how this statement relates to the rest of the thread. who said that gsm frequency band has anything to do with bluetooth? aren't we discussing how both of these transmission in the GHz range interfere with kessy?

You are the one who brought up GSM. Your below statement seems to insinuates that VW didn't do their homework and test the car with North American GSM phone frequencies. Do you know this for a fact or were you just trying to be smart?

_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_








anyways, moto v400 uses "american" gsm. supposedly, the kessy was tested against the european gsm...

In reality this thread is all about Bluetooth phones possibly interfering with KESSY. This has nothing to do with GSM. Bluetooth operates at an entirely different frequency. A phone doesn't have to be GSM to have Bluetooth.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You are the one who brought up GSM. Your below statement seems to insinuates that VW didn't do their homework and test the car with North American GSM phone frequencies. Do you know this for a fact or were you just trying to be smart?


did i? maybe, i did... 
the fact is - my multiwavelength gsm phone interferes with kessy.

_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
In reality this thread is all about Bluetooth phones possibly interfering with KESSY. This has nothing to do with GSM. Bluetooth operates at an entirely different frequency. A phone doesn't have to be GSM to have Bluetooth.

"In reality..." interesting choice of words. what is reality anyway...
not only bluetooth but other GHz frequency devices interfere with kessy. see my statement above. is it related to the thread topic? for sure it does.
it is interesting, however, that the great spockcat is trying to bully me out of this thread. ok, i'll shut up.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (****us)*

My standard key says it transmits at 315mHz. Is there a different frequency the KESSY transmits at?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_did i? maybe, i did... 
the fact is - my multiwavelength gsm phone interferes with kessy.
not only bluetooth but other GHz frequency devices interfere with kessy. see my statement above. 

I guess then this is something keyless access oweners need to watch for when the battery in their key gets low. But I still would be interested in how you know VW tested with Euro GSM frequencies only and not North American cell phone frequencies?
I've never noticed any issue when I had my key and phone in the same pocket.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (spockcat)*

So, it sounds like some basic troubleshooting is in order:
1) with a US GSM phone, disable the Bluetooth option on the phone (if available). If keyless works, we can eliminate US GSM as the source of the problem;
2) enable Bluetooth option on the phone, and try again. If keyless works, then the GSM + Bluetooth is not the source of the problem;
3) to verify/isolate (2), use an alternate Bluetooth device that is not also a US GSM phone (e.g., Bluetooth enabled laptop, etc.) - if keyless fails with this, there is then empirical evidence that bluetooth interferes with keyless.
Until sufficient troubleshooting isolation tests have been done, the above evidence is suspicious, and virtually meaningless. If the above steps (or similar) are done to isolate a cause, they then must be repeated on one or more other Touraegs to verify the results.



_Modified by 4x4s at 8:15 PM 10-16-2005_


----------



## Holger_Dansker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth Cell Phone work in 2004 Touareg? (4x4s)*

Unless one has lots of time and ability, troubleshooting this effectively will be pretty much impossible.
1. Bluetooth phones are not always transmitting to the paired device. Unless you are pressing keys or talking on the phone.
2. Phones (GSM or otherwise) are not transmitting all of the time unless in a conversation.
To be honest, the odds that bluetooth is causing this are remote compared to the phone doing it. This is based on the power difference in the signals being transmitted and my personal experience with GSM signals and many phones. Some phones are noisier than others (transmission signal quality wise), and some phones cause more interference to other devices than others.
Ever have your phone near your PC speakers? I have had at least 10 different GSM phones(Edit: occupational related), and no two of them seemingly cause the same bit of interference to external devices (speakers or otherwise).
(Edit: Mobile) Phones typically cause interference with unsheilded electronic devices. I guess the FCC requirements allow this (or let them get away with it).


_Modified by Holger_Dansker at 10:35 PM 10-16-2005_


----------

